# اهرمات الجيزه



## الملك العقرب (28 فبراير 2007)

*[FONT=FS_Free]



[/FONT]*
*اهرمات الجيزه*​ 
*[FONT=FS_Free]



[/FONT]*
*خريطه عامه لأهرامات الجيزه*​ 


*الهرم الأكبر*​ 



*



*​ 

*صوره للهرم الأكبر. *​





*إن الهرم الأكبر بناه الملك "خوفو"، ثانى ملوك الأسرة الرابعة. وقد شيده فوق مساحة تزيد على 12 فداناً تقريباً (الفدان يساوى 4200 متر مربع)، وبلغ ارتفاعه الأصلى 146 متراً، لم يبق منها الآن سوى 137 متر. واستخدم البناءون فى بنائه حوالى مليونين وثلاثمائة ألف حجر تقريباً، يزن كل حجر منها حوالى ثلاثة أطنان. استغرق بناء الهرم الأكبر حوالى 20 عاماً. وكانت مدة العمل فيه ثلاثة أشهر فى السنة يتناوب العمل فيها مائة ألف عامل. وكان البناء يتم فى أوقات الفيضان حينما كانت المياه تغمر جميع الأراضى الزراعية، ولا يكون هناك عمل زراعى لدى الفلاحين. فكان المهندسون والمشرفون يجمعونهم ويعطونهم أجورهم التى كانت فى الغالب حبوباً أو حيوانات، ويوفرون لهم المسكن والمأكل. وكانوا يقطعون أحجار البناء من منطقة الهرم نفسها. أما أحجار الكسوة التى غُطى الهرم بها فكانت تجلب من الناحية الشرقية من النيل عند مدينة "طُرة" الحالية، لأنها شاهقة البياض، ثم ينقلونها بالمراكب إلى هذا الشط، ويحملونها على زحافات بعد أن يمهدوا لها طريقاً مرتفعاً من الرمال يوصلهم إلى مكانها فى منطقة البناء. وكان العمال يُقسّمون إلى فِرَق، ثم إلى فصائل. وكانت كل فرقة تحمل اسماً معيناً. وكان الكاتب يعين أسماء كل فرقة ويحصر عملها، ويكتب التاريخ على الكومة التى أتمت الفرقة العمل فيها، ويقدر أجورها. وبعض هذه الفرق لازالت بعض أسمائها مسجلة على أحجار متفرقة من جوانب الهرم. بنى هذا الهرم عام 2600 قبل الميلاد. ومدخله مثل مدخل جميع الأهرام من الناحية الشمالية على ارتفاع 15 متراً من سطح الأرض، وتتصل به زلاقة تنحدر تدريجياً حتى يتصل بغرفة تسمى غرفة الملكة، وتقع تقريباً على محور البناء. *​ 



*



*​ 

*ممرات بداخل الهرم الأكبر. *​ 


*وفى الجهة الأخرى يخرج دهليز آخر يبتدئ برواق كبير طوله 47 متراً، وارتفاعه 8 أمتار تقريباً. وهو مبنى من الحجارة الملتصقة بإحكام، والمصقولة بإبداع. فإذا وصل الإنسان إلى نهايته، وجد فى أعلاه حجرة صغيرة كان بها أربع كتل من الحجر تسد الطريق، ثم تنتهى إلى الغرفة الكبيرة التى لا يزال بها تابوت الملك. وطول هذه الغرفة الأخيرة عشرة أمتار تقريباً، وعرضها حوالى 5 أمتار، وارتفاعها يقترب من 6 ستة أمتار. أما سقفها فهو مسطح، ومكون من تسع قطع من الجرانيت، طول كل منها 5 أمتار تقريباً. ولتخفيف الضغط على سقف هذه الغرفة، تم عمل خمس غرف صغيرة من فوقه، بعضها فوق بعض، وأعلاها سقف مكون من كتلتين مائلتين "مثل الجمالون"، ليوزع الضغط ويلقيه على الجانبين. *​ 



*



*​ 

*وعلى أحجار هذه الغرفة الأخيرة وُجد اسم الملك "خوفو" مكتوباً بالمداد. وهناك منفذان للهواء يخرجان من باطن الهرم إلى سطحه الخارجى. ربما للتهوية، وربما لسبب عقائدى وهو إيجاد طريق للروح. وملحقات الهرم الأكبر قد اندثرت، ولم يبق من بناء المعبد الجنائزى سوى تلك الأرضية المقطوعة من حجر البازلت. وهى من الناحية الشرقية من الهرم. أما الأهرام الثلاثة الصغيرة المجاورة فتخص زوجات الملك "خوفو*​ 

*الهرم الثانى*​ 




*



*​ 
*صورة من الجو لهرم الملك "خفرع" *​ 




*إنه الهرم الذى بناه الملك "خفرع" – ثالث ملوك الأسرة الرابعة، وابن الملك "خوفو". لقد سمى الملك "خفرع" هرمه باسم "أور" أى العظيم، بينما كان خوفو قد سمى هرمه باسم "آخت خوفو" وهى تسمية تعنى "مشرق خوفو". إن الهرم الثانى قد بُنى على جزء مرتفع من الهضبة، لذلك يظن كل من يشاهده من بعيد أنه أعلى من الهرم الأكبر، هذا بالرغم من أنه أقل من الهرم الأكبر من حيث الضخامة ومن حيث الارتفاع. ويبلغ ارتفاعه الحالى 136 متراً، وكان عند بنائه 143 متراً. ويقع مدخله فى الجهة الشمالية كالمعتاد على ارتفاع نحو 11 متراً. ومنه يبدأ دهليز هابط يبلغ 32 متراً يسير بعدها فى خط أفقى، ينتهى بغرفة ارتفاعها 7 أمتار تقريباً، وطولها 14 متراً، وعرضها حوالى 4 أمتار، كان بها تابوت من حجر الجرانيت، دُفن فيه الملك. ولقد افتتح العالم الإيطالى "بلزونى" هذا الهرم فى شهر مارس سنة 1818، ووجده ممتلئاً بالأتربة والردم. وكان لهذا الهرم فيما مضى مدخل آخر أسفل واجهته البحرية أيضاً، يؤدى إلى غرفة نحتت فى الصخر قُصد بها أن تكون غرفة الدفن فى الأصل. ولكنهم عندما عدّلوا فى رسم هذا الهرم الأصلى ووسّعوه وكبّروه، أعرضوا عن استعمال هذا المدخل، وبنوا الغرفة الأخرى. أما كسوة هذا الهرم فلا تزال باقية فى الجزء الأعلى منه قرب القمة. وكانت هذه الكسوة من الحجر الجيرى فى المداميك العليا، ومن الجرانيت فى المداميك السفلى. *​ 

*الهرم الثالث*​ 




*



*​ 
*هرم"منكاورع"." *​ 





*هو أصغر أهرامات الجيزة الثلاثة .. إنه هرم الملك "منقرع" أو "منكاورع". كان ارتفاع هذا الهرم فى الأصل 66 متراً، وأصبح الآن 62 متراً، وكما كان هرم الملك "خفرع" أصغر من هرم أبيه الملك "خوفو"، جاء هرم "منقرع" أصغر من هرمى أبيه وجده. وكما حاول أبوه أن يكسو مدماكين من هرمه بالجرانيت، حاول هو أن يكسو هرمه كله بالجرانيت، ولكنه مات قبل أن يتمه بعد أن كسا 16 مدماكاً. يقع مدخل هذا الهرم أيضاً فى الجهة الشمالية على ارتفاع نحو أربعة أمتار من الأرض. وهذا المدخل يؤدى إلى دهليز هابط طوله حوالى 32 متراً، يمر بغرفة يعتدل بعدها الدهليز فيسير أفقياً حتى يصل إلى غرفة تتصل بها غرفة أخرى وُجد بها تابوت الملك الحجرى والخشبى، وبداخله بقايا جثة بشرية. وقد تم كشف هذا الهرم من الداخل سنة 1839 على يد رجل اسمه "برنج" Berring ولقد وجد بداخله تابوتاً حجرياً، وبقايا تابوت من الخشب منقوش عليه اسم الملك "منقرع" وقد نُقلت بقايا هذا التابوت إلى إنجلترا للأسف، وما زالت محفوظة بالمتحف البريطانى. أما التابوت الحجرى فقد شُحن إلى إنجلترا أيضاً، ولكن السفينة غرقت به أمام شواطئ إسبانيا فى 12 أكتوبر سنة 1838، ولا يزال فى قاع البحر إلى الآن. *​ 



*



*​ 

*هرم "منقرع" وبجواره بعض الأهرامات الصغيرة *​ 




*وكان لهذا الهرم معبدان وطريق صاعد، شأنه شأن بقية أهرام الأسرة الرابعة: معبد شعائر (المعبد الجنائزى) كبير ضخم معقد التركيب، لم يتم بناؤه فى عهد صاحبه، ثم معبد الوادى الذى أمر خليفته الملك "شبسكاف" بتشييد معظمه من الطوب اللبن ووجدت هناك عدة تماثيل رائعة تعد من أعظم مجموعات تماثيل الدولة القديمة. ولقد أحب المصريون الملك "منكاورع" أكثر من حبهم لأبيه وجده، لتساهله مع رعيته، ولأنه ترك ممارسة الشعائر بحرية مطلقة. *​*صوتوا مجانا للاهرامات المصريه والبتراء الاردنيه ليكونوا من عجائب الدنيا السبع الجديدهhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16529​​​​​*​


----------



## العجايبي (28 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات المهمة شكرا ياملك العقرب اخوك العجايبى


----------



## القيصر (28 فبراير 2007)

شكرا ليك على الموضوع الجميل و بكده يكون الموضوع متكامل انا كتبت عن البتراء و انت عن الاهرامات
يا ريت تضيف لينك التصويت لعجائب الدنيا السبعه يموضوعك
شكرا ليك يا اخي
ربنا يعوض تعبك يا ملك


----------



## قلم حر (1 مارس 2007)

موضوع جميل جدا .
لكن سأقوم بتعديل للخطوط ( للتناسق بينها و التسهيل على المتصفح ) .
مع ملاحظة أن الموضوع مكتوب مرتين متتاليتين .
يا ريت تضيف رابط موضوع التصويت المجاني للأهرامات و البتراء للمداخله الرئيسيه لموضوعك ( اٍذا أردت طبعا ) .
عاوزين نشاط أكبر منك في هذا القسم .
ملأ الرب حياتك فرح و سلام .


----------



## الملك العقرب (1 مارس 2007)

القيصر قال:


> شكرا ليك على الموضوع الجميل و بكده يكون الموضوع متكامل انا كتبت عن البتراء و انت عن الاهرامات
> يا ريت تضيف لينك التصويت لعجائب الدنيا السبعه يموضوعك
> شكرا ليك يا اخي
> ربنا يعوض تعبك يا ملك


 
تحت امرك يا قيصر و شكرا علي الاضافة العظيمة و ارجو ان تقبلني صديق صلي من اجلي


----------



## الملك العقرب (1 مارس 2007)

السمردلي قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا .
> لكن سأقوم بتعديل للخطوط ( للتناسق بينها و التسهيل على المتصفح ) .
> مع ملاحظة أن الموضوع مكتوب مرتين متتاليتين .
> يا ريت تضيف رابط موضوع التصويت المجاني للأهرامات و البتراء للمداخله الرئيسيه لموضوعك ( اٍذا أردت طبعا ) .
> ...


 
شكرا علي ردك الكريم


----------



## الملك العقرب (1 مارس 2007)

السمردلي قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا .
> لكن سأقوم بتعديل للخطوط ( للتناسق بينها و التسهيل على المتصفح ) .
> مع ملاحظة أن الموضوع مكتوب مرتين متتاليتين .
> يا ريت تضيف رابط موضوع التصويت المجاني للأهرامات و البتراء للمداخله الرئيسيه لموضوعك ( اٍذا أردت طبعا ) .
> ...


 
شكرا علي تعبك معانا ربنا يعوضك


----------



## عمود الدين (1 مارس 2007)

موضوع جميل


----------



## الملك العقرب (1 مارس 2007)

شكرا يا عمود الدين


----------

